
Unicorn, e-scooter startup from co-creator of Tile, shuts down with no refunds - SonOfKyuss
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/7/21000094/unicorn-electric-scooter-shut-down-refund-tile
======
SonOfKyuss
They went from product announcement to shutdown in 6 months. That seems like
really bad planning.

------
sieabahlpark
It's like a real Kickstarter

------
paulie_a
It wasn't a unicorn when there are a dozen or two companies doing it. They
were a normal business that tried and got beat by the competition.

~~~
davidlinc1
Note the brand was named Unicorn - the article isn't calling the startup a
unicorn.

